# Federal Protective Service



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I went onto ICE's site, but they don't really explain what you need to become an FPS officer. Do you start as an entry level ICE agant first? Thanks guys.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

TacOps said:


> I went onto ICE's site, but they don't really explain what you need to become an FPS officer. Do you start as an entry level ICE agant first? Thanks guys.


FPS is having major budget problems and I doubt that they will hire any officers this year. You start as an entry level GS-0083 Police Officer.


----------

